# WROL Post Apocalyptic Film



## phorisc (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey everyone, I wanted to share a film I am currently in the process of making, I currently have 2 short films shot and will be shooting a 3rd which ties them together.

The goal is to have it be entertaining but also show a world WROL. I want to keep it realistic but also make it entertaining which is somewhat of a balancing act.

Please check out the 2 short films and share your take on it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The good, the bad and the ugly. I hope you are ready for all of them.

*The good:* Music was fitting and worked well.

*The bad* Full of cliches! Why did ripping the guys mask off hurt him when the girl (victim) didn't have a mask at all? Speaking of which, 6 months since everything collapsed from pollution? Not gonna fly with this community. Pollution levels in the US are better now than they've been in decades. Did I mention cliches? The empty swing set swaying in the wind? Pretty sure James Cameron covered that in Terminator. I don't want to be too harsh but you did ask.

*The Ugly:* I REALLY hope you didn't come to this site just to promote your movie. Actually you could probably learn some valuable stuff here that you could incorporate into future movies. If you stick around and contribute I may watch the next two installments. If you don't I'm out.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I liked the short movies Lenni, carry on!


----------



## phorisc (Jul 10, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> The good, the bad and the ugly. I hope you are ready for all of them.
> 
> *The good:* Music was fitting and worked well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input.

In regards to the air pollution. I was after something that hasn't been over done, since nukes, viruses, zombies are all done way too much(budget also prevents from doing some of the crazier ones that effect the environment more drastically). The air pollution scenario probably doesn't fit into our reality, but in a fictional world it could make a fun scenario and its why I went that route.

I made the film because the subject matter is something I really enjoy. Learning and applying new things to future installments is the plan, so learning from and being part of a community that understands it is helpful and your feedback does help too.


----------

